# James gandolfini dies at age 51...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you guys SEEN this news yet? I simply CANNOT believe it...it's almost surreal...

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/james-gandolfini---the-sopranos--star--dead-at-51-234433183.html


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

So long, Tony Soprano...you will be missed...

I actually liked him in some of his feature film work like _Crimson Tide, The Last Castle, Taking of Pelham 1 2 3_ et al..I mean, he was not a superstar in terms of feature acting by any means, but some of his roles were decent...of course, most will always remember him as the main character in the seminal quasi-classic HBO series...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, he's so YOUNG to die like that


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, he's so YOUNG to die like that


Agreed, Mike; this news is still surreal to me...much like when I saw the news that Michael Jackson had passed...

In reality, if you listened to him "breathe" during his TV stints and in Hollywood features, he was a ticking time bomb with regard to his health; makes you really think twice about your diet, huh?

Is this the first you're hearing of it, or did you know?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is such a sad story. He was a good actor. Goes to show you that you never know when your number is called up.. Live each day people! Always say your love you statements to those close to you.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Agreed, JJJ -- I do believe we ALL have a "number" and we just never know when it's going to be called...it's random and at times illogical (except in the cases of suicides and such), otherwise how could we account for or make sense of little children being killed or babies that don't make it out of the womb?

Makes me really want to get my regular checkups at the doctor, I'll tell you that...

Did you hear about this already, Tripp?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Did you hear about this already, Tripp?


No, actually, I just log into home theater shack and found this thread. Often times, it is funny, I get my "news" from AV forums like Home Theater Shack.. 

Everybody has a number. Live each day the best you can. A friend of the family passed away today also, I didn't know him well but he was only 45 and had a 7 year old kid.. Such a tragedy. You just never know.. One day you are alive and enjoying life and then the next you are dead of a heart attack.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> No, actually, I just log into home theater shack and found this thread. Often times, it is funny, I get my "news" from AV forums like Home Theater Shack..
> 
> Everybody has a number. Live each day the best you can. A friend of the family passed away today also, I didn't know him well but he was only 45 and had a 7 year old kid.. Such a tragedy. You just never know.. One day you are alive and enjoying life and then the next you are dead of a heart attack.


Oh no...my sincere condolences to you and your family...that is awful; was he very close to certain people in your family? Jeez...what is it today? Was there a horoscope I didn't read or something? This is utterly depressing.....:crying:

My L-d...45 is YOUNG...this is frightening because I'm getting close to the age range of these folks...

Indeed, we do have a "number" and we don't know when it's going to be "called;" your advice for living each day to the fullest is a great sentiment and one that should be followed, my good friend...:T

Again -- G-d Bless you and your family during this time of losing a friend...my condolences are with you...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't know him well. He was a family friend from my wife's side. For her and her family it is a complete shock as you can imagine. It is a tragedy.

I always give my kids and wife a hug everyday .. You just never know what can happen. I am in my early 40s.. Just never know.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Thanks. I didn't know him well. He was a family friend from my wife's side. For her and her family it is a complete shock as you can imagine. It is a tragedy.
> 
> I always give my kids and wife a hug everyday .. You just never know what can happen. I am in my early 40s.. Just never know.


That is a terrible tragedy, my friend...again, you're in my prayers...

Indeed, I am trailing you in age though I don't have any children...you are right: You just NEVER know...:rolleyesno:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

My parents are in their 70s and retired and enjoying life but I make it a point to call them everyday and see them on the weekends when I am not working. They live in a retirement community about an hour drive from where I live. Considering that they are up in age, I make it a point to see them. Don't want any regrets later and say I wish I could have spent more time with them. As we get older, time just goes by so quickly.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Indeed it does, my friend; I wish I had that kind of relationship with my parents -- unfortunately, my dad passed away around '05 (he was in his 70s as well) and since I got married and due to incredibly difficult, turbulent pressures between my mother and my wife (they simply don't get along and my wife absolutely refuses to speak to her) it has become increasingly impossible to deal with...thus, I end up ignoring my mother's calls and her visits to the house because I just don't want the aggrevation...

It's an AWFUL scenario to be in and is very hard...:rolleyesno: :R


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh man, I do feel for you. That is tough. Maybe you can just visit her by yourself? It is tough, I know. 

Sorry to hear of your dad's passing. My deepest condolences. These things one can never prepare for.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Oh man, I do feel for you. That is tough. Maybe you can just visit her by yourself? It is tough, I know.


Thank you, JJJ; I appreciate you even listening to the story...:wave:

Indeed, it seems the only way I can see her or speak to her would be alone -- my wife routinely tells me she doesn't care if I talk to her, but she won't, yet the thing is when I speak to her, she merely tries to tell me everything that's wrong with my wife...what I need to do to "correct" certain situations...ask me over and over and over why she won't talk to her...ask me to lend money for a gambling addiction or to pay some of her utility bills...oh, you don't know the half of it...:rolleyesno:

She's in her 80s and does not look like it, AT ALL -- she still drives a car and has all her marbles, and there's nothing really wrong with her. I know one day I am going to have to face bad news with regard to her, but I just can't deal with it right now...:rolleyesno:



> Sorry to hear of your dad's passing. My deepest condolences. These things one can never prepare for.


Thank you, my friend; well, his passing wasn't really "unexpected"...what had happened was, he went in for heart surgery and after the procedure -- which went well -- he developed ALL sorts of complications that lead to his needing to be put on life support when organ after organ kept shutting down....I blame the medical field in our state for the problems he encountered, as the medical here is AWFUL...but eventually the complications got too complex and he passed in an ICU unit...

Ironically, though, that is where I met my wife -- she too was waiting for her father to come out of the SAME heart procedure and we simply developed a co-dependent bond that lead to where we are now. Funny how life works, huh? Her dad ended up pulling through the surgery and doing okay -- but he passed away a year or so ago to bad lung cancer...even more ironic, we were both from the same state originally, now living in a new one where we met at the hospital...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I always remember this song when someone passes.






Always remember to slow down and appreciate what you have and enjoy the small things in life. You just never know when it is time to go..


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

yes, sad news all around as Gandolfini was one of my favorite character actors. He was always brilliant at playing the tough. I myself recently went through quadruple bypass surgery in April (Coronary Artery Disease) at 52 and I am one lucky son of a gun that the issues were caught in time. Take care of yourself and get checkups from your Dr.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

ericzim said:


> yes, sad news all around as Gandolfini was one of my favorite character actors. He was always brilliant at playing the tough. I myself recently went through quadruple bypass surgery in April (Coronary Artery Disease) at 52 and I am one lucky son of a gun that the issues were caught in time. Take care of yourself and get checkups from your Dr.


Wow, glad you were able to find the coronary artery disease early. Regular checkups are a must. You never know what can happen but an ounce of prevention goes a long way. 

Glad you are recovering and doing well now.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Tripplej. It has been a battle.


----------

